# Time for a change ?



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I've been stuck in a 1950's transport void. Always running around on old single cylinder bikes. Time for a change I think. Electric start, Fuel injection, ABS, suspension!. I'm waiting on a demo model of one of these for a try out, and we shall see.










and before anyone says they're [email protected] I've managed over 100,000 miles on their "grandad". Without breaking down. (Couple of punctures, and a broken clutch cable, repaired at the road side).










It's all in the preparation. Even if it means 3 rebuilds. :yes: A bit worried about owning something that might need polishing though.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Where's the new one made? First time I've seen any R.E. looking like that. I always liked the Interceptor. :yes:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

RE's are ace, I fancy one with a chair.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Timez Own said:


> Where's the new one made? First time I've seen any R.E. looking like that. I always liked the Interceptor. :yes:


 India








Biker said:


> RE's are ace, I fancy one with a chair.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

I've never got on with sidecars, could never understand the whole thing, though I understand there are many enthusiasts who seem to enjoy them. :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Timez Own said:


> I've never got on with sidecars, could never understand the whole thing, though I understand there are many enthusiasts who seem to enjoy them. :thumbsup:


 One of these was my only transport for many years. I could take the seats out of the sidecar and sleep in it.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> One of these was my only transport for many years. I could take the seats out of the sidecar and sleep in it.


 Can see the advantage if you've forgot your key ? :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Can see the advantage if you've forgot your key ? :laugh:


 These things never had a key. :laugh:

Only a "kill button". :huh: I converted my roof and put a posh caravan skylight in place, with adjustable bracket.



BondandBigM said:


>


 Thank you. That's sick. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> These things never had a key. :laugh:
> 
> Only a "kill button". :huh: I converted my roof and put a posh caravan skylight in place, with adjustable bracket.


 I was thinking more along the lines of..........DC in the past refusing to get up in the early hours to let me in. :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


>


 Now that's food for thought ?

Vintage= low insurance, no tax, no funeral car.....hmm.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


>


 Local guy here would charge £150 + for that. Not bad for less than three minutes work, and he'd do it with an airbrush and masking tape.








Karrusel said:


> Now that's food for thought ?
> 
> Vintage= low insurance, no tax, no funeral car.....hmm.


 Only problem is, your funeral may be sooner. :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of..........DC in the past refusing to get up in the early hours to let me in. :laugh:


 Don't you have a brick?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Don't you have a brick?


 The state I used to get in would probably miss. :laugh:

If I did manage to gain entry DC would probably chuck it at me.......& she wouldn't miss. :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The way my new gout tablets have been making me feel, this would be more appropriate for me......


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> The way my new gout tablets have been making me feel, this would be more appropriate for me......


 You have my sympathies Roger, it's called VAT or blame that date on your birth certificate. :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> The way my new gout tablets have been making me feel, this would be more appropriate for me......


 Eco fuel digester? Or @r$etomic power? (It would unsympathetic to use any emoticons) Bet you'd $h!t yourself going round corners quick on that.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> You have my sympathies Roger, it's called VAT or blame that date on your birth certificate. :laugh:


 Well at least I still get my pension at 65....1954 was the cut off year I believe. Roll on 2019!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> The way my new gout tablets have been making me feel, this would be more appropriate for me......


 I'll hire you this once the grass starts growing.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Well at least I still get my pension at 65....1954 was the cut off year I believe. Roll on 2019!


 You may have a shock.....I did.

When they lump it all together with your private pensions the b-#!=+/+ still tax us to the hilt. :yes:

They continue to con the young to paying in more, to work longer before getting their pensions, they will be lucky to be fit enough to enjoy retirement.

Pension funds & governments will continue to move the goalposts at the behest of the mandarins.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> I'll hire you this once the grass starts growing.


 That looks more up my street...a bit more power!...and I found the ideal transport for Bond and the fabulous Big M...... :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> That looks more up my street...a bit more power!...and I found the ideal transport for Bond and the fabulous Big M...... :laugh:


 Or this.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Or this.


 Of course, Roger forgot the mandatory blondes. :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Of course, Roger forgot the mandatory blondes. :laugh:


 Address supplied on request.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Found something nice and comfy for Alan and DC......plenty of room for all the cosmetics...dodgy or not!.... :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Found something nice and comfy for Alan and DC......plenty of room for all the cosmetics...dodgy or not!.... :laugh:


 Might need some more horse power.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Found something nice and comfy for Alan and DC......plenty of room for all the cosmetics...dodgy or not!.... :laugh:


 :laugh: couldn't get my leg over.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Me and 'er are going for one of these.... :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Me and 'er are going for one of these.... :laugh:


 That's perfect, terrorise Bond in the booze aisles in Asda. :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Me and 'er are going for one of these.... :laugh:


 I wonder what attracted 27 year old Crystal to Hugh Hefner.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> I wonder what attracted 27 year old Crystal to Hugh Hefner.


 His huge pen battery? :hmmm9uh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Now, this one might give you a challenge, Wrench.... :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Now, this one might give you a challenge, Wrench.... :laugh:


 Image has vanished, so it is a challenge. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Strange...I can still see them.....must be that steam driven PC you're using.... :laugh:

Same pic after uploading to the gallery.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Strange...I can still see them.....must be that steam driven PC you're using.... :laugh:
> 
> Same pic after uploading to the gallery.


 I'll bet that would be fun after a few V&RB's

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> I'll bet that would be fun after a few V&RB's
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 Prefer your model Bond. :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Timez Own said:


> Where's the new one made? First time I've seen any R.E. looking like that. I always liked the Interceptor. :yes:





Biker said:


> RE's are ace, I fancy one with a chair.


 Their potential is endless.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Timez Own said:


> I've never got on with sidecars, could never understand the whole thing, though I understand there are many enthusiasts who seem to enjoy them. :thumbsup:


 Being disabled I need 3 wheels.

That's why I ride this..


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Biker said:


> Being disabled I need 3 wheels.
> 
> That's why I ride this..


 Take your pick. :thumbsup:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Biker said:


> Being disabled I need 3 wheels.
> 
> That's why I ride this..


 That looks fucking cool. I understand where you are coming from @Biker


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


>


 Is that Rog you've snapped Mr Bond ? :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Karrusel said:


> Is that Rog you've snapped Mr Bond ? :biggrin:


 No Comment

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> No Comment
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 It's a "big wean". :laughing2dw:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> No Comment
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 Hmm, me thinks your both kindered spirits :yes: , both part of life's coloured tapestry.

:laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I liking this spokeless wheel look.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> I liking this spokeless wheel look.


 We're do you sit, Big M would find that drive belt irritating. :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> I liking this spokeless wheel look.


 Maybe this guy's next build.










Or this.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


>


 Quite appropriate a John Deere to round up a Heifer

:laugh: :laugh:

I prefer my blondes a bit slimmer










:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Quite appropriate a John Deere to round up a Heifer
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> :biggrin:


 That is a backrest and ear warmer sir!


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

WRENCH said:


> Take your pick. :thumbsup:


 I'm afraid I got bored rigid listening to these clowns talking drivel and if I rode my Spyder like this guy does I'd be dead by now, but then I do have 5 years experience on it.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Biker said:


> I'm afraid I got bored rigid listening to these clowns talking drivel and if I rode my Spyder like this guy does I'd be dead by now, but then I do have 5 years experience on it.


 Same here. My mate has recently bought a Morgan, so once the weather gets better I'm looking forward to a run. :thumbsup:


----------

